# Vortex 3090



## Andy White (Mar 15, 2018)

HI I have a Vortex 3090 , year 2014, Model # 31AH57R9711, after two years of working this year it through a shearing pin , well two of them on the third stage. The one in back and front. I cant figure out how do you align the pin? I know normally its at 12 and 6 on a clock. How do you "jockey" it to that position or find where the pins were? Also how do you get the back pin our the housing is all around it. Any ideas? Is there a special tool, the front one I can use a punch once I find it. The back one I cant swing a hammer.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Andy

"I know normally its at 12 and 6 on a clock."

I think you are saying that the augers are turned 90 degrees? They are actually in the same position on my CubCadet 3x (see photo). So if you can rotate one of the augers and can see the hole, match the position with the other auger. 

But, if you are having difficulty seeing the shear pin holes it's possible that you are looking at the plastic bushing and not the shaft that has the hole. In this case the bushing has lost it's flange which keeps it in position and it is covering the hole. There are 2 bushings on each end of the augers, if they have the flange intact they leave a gap in the middle to expose the shear pin hole. This just happened to me... check out this link:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...29-auger-accelerator-flange-bushing-3x26.html


----------

